# Still hunt or walking for squirrel?



## chabla (Apr 21, 2007)

im sure this question has been asked before but do you guys hunt squirrels by staying in one place or walking around your hunting area? which way is the best and why?


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

Back in my day as a squirrel hunter (more years ago than I care to tell) A combination always worked for me. Find a spot where they are active and sit still for a while. The tree rats will come out and expose themselves to you. If nothing happens, move to another spot. I always hunted with a 22 so I preferred to sit and have them come out rather than flee and try to get a running shot.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Yeah, I agree. I've hunted a lot of squirrels and just a combination of standing for a half hour or so and then moving quietly to a new location in the woods works well. 
Normally if they are out, you'll hear or see them in the tree tops and often times its a slow stalk into range anyway.

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

dfisher said:


> I've hunted a lot of squirrels and just a combination of standing for a half hour or so and then moving quietly to a new location in the woods works well.


Yeah, I've found that for best results, I scout out the area(s) I'm going to hunt, and if i happen to come across any, and can't make the shot, then I keep the spot in mind, come back later, and wait. (or you could just wait there until he comes back) Good luck with that!


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i walk till i find a good spot, or i get tired, then flop down...ive always been a shotgun hunter...but i think ima give my spin w/ a .22


----------



## saltydawg (Dec 30, 2007)

Personally it would depend on what time of year and leaf cover I find.
If it is early in the season and there are alot of leaves I will use a shotgun and walk and stop, especially when I am scouting an area for future hunts.
I prefer my .22 actually, and after the leaves clear out squirrels are more cautious, I like to make sniper quality shots. 
I am a police sniper and it helps keep me in practice. Grilled or smoked squirrel is pretty tasty and a head shot with a .22 doesn't spoil any meat and more importantly I feel is there are no shot to pick out, or cracked teeth when eating.
With the .22, I wille walk until I find a good active "mast" tree and then I will look for one within 50-75 yards. I will pass the first one up and sit beside the second one watching the first. Shoot a tree rat or two spotand mark the "landing zone" go over and pick the critters up and sit that tree and then watch the other one. I will "leap frog " the trees like that through the woods.


----------

